# [gelöst] Die Tasten äöüß reagieren nicht auf der Tastatur

## Tickeldi

Hallo Gemeinde.

Ich habe nach meinem letzten emerge world und etc-update offensichtlich Mist gebaut und nun habe ich ein etwas stranges Tastaturlayout.

Auf der Taste "z" liegt immer noch z und auch das groesser-kleiner-zeichen <> liegt auf der dafuer vorgesehenen Taste. Da wo die Umlaute sein sollten, gilt allerdings die amerikanische Tastaturbelegung.

ue = @

ae = ]

oe = [

1 + SHIFT = !

2 + SHIFT = "

3 + SHIFT = #

4 + SHIFT = $

5 + SHIFT = %

6 + SHIFT = &

7 + SHIFT = /

8 + SHIFT = (

9 + SHIFT = )

0 + SHIFT = =

sz + SHIFT = ?

Kann mir irgendjemand ein Tipp geben, was ich falsch gemacht haben koennte? Hier die ueblichen Verdaechtigen:

```
ole@oskar ~ $ locale -a

C

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

deutsch

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

german

POSIX

ole@oskar ~ $ locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de_DE"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection
```

Ich benutze GNOME 2.24.3. Als Tastatureinstellungen unter System -> Einstellungen -> Tastatur steht bei mir:

Tastaturmodell: Generic 105-key (intl) PC

Belegung: Germany

[x] Seperate Belegung fuer jedes Fenster.

Bitte seid geduldig mit mir, wenn ich relevante Informationen verschwiegen haben sollte.  :Smile: Last edited by Tickeldi on Fri Mar 20, 2009 6:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Alanceil

Mach mal bitte ein genlop -lu, damit man sehen kann, was denn beim letzten emerge am System geaendert wurde. Ich vermute ja fast ein Update des X-Servers, der in der neuesten Version Tastatur & Mauseinstellungen nicht mehr aus der xorg.conf bezieht, sondern aus /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ .

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann probier mal deine Einstellungen dort hin zu verpflanzen, meine Option fuer den Compose Key sieht so aus:

```
alanceil@kvirasim:14:43:0:~> cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/kbd.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbOptions" type="string">compose:caps</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## Tickeldi

Also ich habe erstmal genlop emerged und jetzt den Teil rauskopiert, der wahrscheinlich relevant ist.

```
     Mon Mar 16 08:33:21 2009 >>> dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.2

     Mon Mar 16 08:34:39 2009 >>> dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 08:37:17 2009 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.20

     Mon Mar 16 08:38:06 2009 >>> dev-util/intltool-0.40.5

     Mon Mar 16 08:40:23 2009 >>> app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.14.2

     Mon Mar 16 08:45:26 2009 >>> gnome-base/libgtop-2.24.4

     Mon Mar 16 08:46:07 2009 >>> x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.2

     Mon Mar 16 08:46:49 2009 >>> x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 08:48:50 2009 >>> app-text/iso-codes-3.6

     Mon Mar 16 08:51:31 2009 >>> media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4

     Mon Mar 16 08:54:10 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.24.2-r1

     Mon Mar 16 08:56:01 2009 >>> app-text/enchant-1.4.2

     Mon Mar 16 08:57:45 2009 >>> dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2

     Mon Mar 16 09:00:08 2009 >>> x11-libs/libxklavier-3.8

     Mon Mar 16 09:00:25 2009 >>> x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.7

     Mon Mar 16 09:04:59 2009 >>> x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 09:11:03 2009 >>> gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.5

     Mon Mar 16 09:14:35 2009 >>> gnome-base/gconf-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 09:25:21 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 09:32:08 2009 >>> gnome-base/gvfs-1.0.3-r1

     Mon Mar 16 09:35:33 2009 >>> gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 09:37:02 2009 >>> dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 09:38:42 2009 >>> dev-python/libgtop-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 09:41:59 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.24.3

     Mon Mar 16 09:43:49 2009 >>> dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 09:48:32 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3-r1

     Mon Mar 16 09:49:57 2009 >>> dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 09:53:11 2009 >>> gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3

     Mon Mar 16 09:54:03 2009 >>> dev-python/librsvg-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 10:04:11 2009 >>> gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 10:07:01 2009 >>> x11-libs/libwnck-2.24.2

     Mon Mar 16 10:07:58 2009 >>> dev-python/libwnck-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 10:09:19 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.24.2

     Mon Mar 16 10:29:07 2009 >>> gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.24.5-r2

     Mon Mar 16 10:30:28 2009 >>> dev-python/evolution-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 10:39:43 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.24.1-r1

     Mon Mar 16 10:43:44 2009 >>> x11-wm/metacity-2.24.0-r2

     Mon Mar 16 10:44:40 2009 >>> dev-python/metacity-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 10:46:44 2009 >>> dev-libs/libgweather-2.24.3

     Mon Mar 16 10:48:44 2009 >>> x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.4.2

     Mon Mar 16 10:52:28 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.24.0.1-r1

     Mon Mar 16 10:53:27 2009 >>> dev-python/gnome-media-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 10:55:21 2009 >>> gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 10:56:20 2009 >>> dev-python/nautilus-cd-burner-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 10:57:25 2009 >>> dev-python/libgnomeprint-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 10:58:24 2009 >>> dev-python/gtksourceview-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 10:59:09 2009 >>> dev-python/bug-buddy-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 11:00:14 2009 >>> dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 11:04:52 2009 >>> x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3

     Mon Mar 16 11:08:37 2009 >>> gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.3

     Mon Mar 16 11:18:52 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.24.5

     Mon Mar 16 11:20:38 2009 >>> dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.24.4

     Mon Mar 16 11:24:16 2009 >>> x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.16.1

     Mon Mar 16 11:25:48 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 11:29:03 2009 >>> gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.24.3

     Mon Mar 16 11:31:29 2009 >>> x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.24.3

     Mon Mar 16 11:32:36 2009 >>> gnome-extra/zenity-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 11:36:27 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.24.4

     Mon Mar 16 11:39:18 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-session-2.22.3-r1

     Mon Mar 16 11:41:37 2009 >>> media-sound/sound-juicer-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 11:47:20 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 11:47:52 2009 >>> app-admin/pessulus-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 11:49:29 2009 >>> net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.22.1

     Mon Mar 16 11:50:44 2009 >>> gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 11:57:43 2009 >>> app-text/evince-2.24.2

     Mon Mar 16 11:58:56 2009 >>> net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.2

     Mon Mar 16 12:01:19 2009 >>> gnome-extra/yelp-2.24.0-r10

     Mon Mar 16 12:14:12 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.24.3

     Mon Mar 16 12:15:10 2009 >>> dev-python/totem-python-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 12:15:23 2009 >>> dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 12:16:07 2009 >>> gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 13:28:25 2009 >>> mail-client/evolution-2.24.5

     Mon Mar 16 13:29:14 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 13:36:40 2009 >>> media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4

     Mon Mar 16 13:37:32 2009 >>> gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 13:40:15 2009 >>> gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.11

     Mon Mar 16 13:47:40 2009 >>> app-cdr/brasero-0.8.4-r1

     Mon Mar 16 13:49:50 2009 >>> dev-python/pygobject-2.16.1

     Mon Mar 16 13:49:54 2009 <<< dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2

     Mon Mar 16 13:50:32 2009 >>> x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.8

     Mon Mar 16 19:09:23 2009 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2

     Mon Mar 16 19:17:38 2009 >>> gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 19:22:34 2009 >>> dev-python/pygtk-2.14.0

     Mon Mar 16 19:24:01 2009 >>> gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.24.0

     Mon Mar 16 19:24:07 2009 >>> gnome-base/gail-1000

     Mon Mar 16 19:25:12 2009 >>> media-libs/libcanberra-0.11

     Mon Mar 16 19:26:43 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.24.3.1

     Mon Mar 16 19:33:41 2009 >>> media-video/totem-2.24.3

     Mon Mar 16 19:35:57 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gucharmap-2.24.3

     Mon Mar 16 19:39:31 2009 >>> app-arch/file-roller-2.24.3

     Mon Mar 16 19:40:05 2009 >>> dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.4.0

     Mon Mar 16 19:47:46 2009 >>> app-editors/gedit-2.24.3

     Mon Mar 16 19:58:03 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.24.3-r1

     Mon Mar 16 20:01:42 2009 >>> gnome-base/eel-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 20:05:02 2009 >>> gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.24.2

     Mon Mar 16 20:06:56 2009 >>> x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.24.2-r1

     Mon Mar 16 20:11:31 2009 >>> media-gfx/eog-2.24.3.1

     Mon Mar 16 20:23:14 2009 >>> www-client/epiphany-2.24.3-r10

     Mon Mar 16 20:25:06 2009 >>> net-misc/vino-2.24.1

     Mon Mar 16 20:27:51 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.24.1-r1

     Mon Mar 16 20:39:56 2009 >>> gnome-base/nautilus-2.24.2

     Mon Mar 16 20:44:59 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.24.3.1

     Mon Mar 16 20:47:39 2009 >>> net-misc/vinagre-2.24.2-r1

     Mon Mar 16 20:58:41 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.24.0.1

     Mon Mar 16 20:58:47 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-2.24.1
```

Die Datei "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/kbd.fdi" existierte bei mir nicht. der policy ordner ist leer. Ich habe sie jetzt mal mit deinem Inhalt erstellt und starte X neu. Mal sehen was passiert.

----------

## Tickeldi

Das war leider nicht erfolgreich. Immer noch @[] statt ue oe ae  :Sad: 

----------

## Alanceil

Mein Inhalt duerfte dir auch recht wenig bringen, da da nur der Compose Key eingestellt wird. Das war als Beispiel gedacht, wie du deine xorg.conf Optionen uebernehmen musst - /usr/share/doc/hal-0.5.11-r8/ hilft auch weiter.

An deinem System hat sich aber wohl nur am Gnome etwas getan, davon aber sehr viel. Hier muss ich passen, da ich KDE verwende; vllt. hat jemand anderes hier mehr Erfahrung ?

----------

## Tickeldi

Ah okay verstehe. Ich werf mich mal in die HAL-docs. Mh.

----------

## SvenFischer

Tritt das Problem erst nach X auf? Wenn nicht, dann:

```

MDXP sven # cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

----------

## Tickeldi

Haette ich von selbst schon mal ueberpruefen koennen. Das Problem tritt anscheinend unabhaengig von X auf. Das haette uns durchaus weiterbringen koennen nicht wahr?

KEYMAP stand bei mir eben noch auf

KEYMAP="de"

ich hab sie auf dein

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys" umgesetzt. Jetzt funktionieren die Umlauttasten einfach gar nicht mehr.

Und SHIFT + 3 gibt 3.

Interessant.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alanceil

Wir haetten auch noch de-latin1 zur Auswahl  :Very Happy:  (aus /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/ )

Um dir Neustarts zu sparen kannst du auch den Befehl loadkeys verwenden, so laedt loadkeys de-latin1 diese Tastenbelegung.

Was mich aber etwas stutzig macht, ist dass dein Problem sowohl in der Konsole als auch im X Server auftritt - denn den X interessiert die Tastenbelegung der Konsole normalerweise nicht die Bohne.

Welche Dateien hast du denn beim etc-update veraendert ? Vllt. bringt das uns weiter.

PS: Auch interessant koennte /var/log/Xorg.0.log sowie /var/log/messages sein, wenn da eine Fehlermeldung vom Tastaturtreiber drin steht.

----------

## Tickeldi

Kann ich irgendwo nachvollziehen, welche Dateien ich beim etc-update veraendert habe? Das weiss ich naemlich nicht mehr. Es waren jedenfalls keine von denen, die ich als systemrelevant kannte. Naja falsch gedacht.

fuer den tipp moit loadkeys bin ich sehr dankbar. hilft aber leider auch mit "de-latin1" oder nur "de" nicht weiter, nur das die Umlaute jetzt weiterhin nicht mehr funktionieren. Alles sehr sonderbar.

----------

## AmonAmarth

hast du in der konsole ebenfall ein halbes deutsches tastaturlayout oder nur englisch? (die geschichte das < und > wie auf der deutschen tastatur funktioniert..)

verwendest du baselayout 2? wenn ja dann müssen die variablennamen wie zb. "KEYMAP" klein geschrieben werden, wurde bei einem etc-update auch angemerkt wenn du irgendwann auf baselayout 2 geupdatet hast.

----------

## Tickeldi

Ist mir jetzt etwas peinlich, aber was die Konsole ausserhalb von X angeht, funktioniert die Tastatur wieder einwandfrei. Ich weiss nicht, warum die da neulich die selben Probleme gezeigt hat wie in in X, aber das scheint jetzt behoben. Warum auch immer. Ich schaetze es ist doch nur ein X-Problem.

Konnte man keys nicht auch selbst belegen?

EDIT: Ach ja, antwort auf die Frage. Laut emerge ist  sys-apps/baselayout installiert. Baselayout 2 habe ich zumindest nicht bewusst installiert.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Tickeldi,

Wenn du Zeitweise wieder ein funktionierendes Deutsches X-Tastatur-Layout haben willst, mach unter Gnome mal eine Shell/Terminal auf und führe  folgenden Befehl aus:

```
$ setxkbmap de
```

Scheinbar ist ja nur deine X oder Gnome Einstellung falsch..,  vielleicht hast du im Tastaturlayout unter "Belegungseinstellungen" da irgendwelche sonderbaren Einstellungen ausversehen aktiviert? Bzw. Hast du mal versucht ob dir ein "Auf Vorgabewerte zurücksetzen" hilft?

das Aktiviert hast? Gibt es dazu einen Grund?

----------

## 69719

Und was sagt

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "PC105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

zu den Umlautem?

----------

## Tickeldi

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi Tickeldi,
> 
> Wenn du Zeitweise wieder ein funktionierendes Deutsches X-Tastatur-Layout haben willst, mach unter Gnome mal eine Shell/Terminal auf und führe  folgenden Befehl aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hat erstmal einwandfrei funktioniert äääöööüüü juhuu!

 *Quote:*   

> Scheinbar ist ja nur deine X oder Gnome Einstellung falsch..,  vielleicht hast du im Tastaturlayout unter "Belegungseinstellungen" da irgendwelche sonderbaren Einstellungen ausversehen aktiviert? Bzw. Hast du mal versucht ob dir ein "Auf Vorgabewerte zurücksetzen" hilft?
> 
> das Aktiviert hast? Gibt es dazu einen Grund?

 

Ich erinnere mich nicht, besonders an meiner Tastatur herumgefummelt zu haben. Wie gesagt gab es da ein "emerge world" und "etc-update", dem ich nicht genügend Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt habe. Schätze ich.

Meine Gnome Einstellungen scheinen allerdings in Ordnung zu sein (siehe erster Post). Wenn ich "Auf Vorgabewerte zurücksetzen" gedrückt habe, hat er meine Einstellungen in diesem Fenster komplett eliminiert.

@escor

meine xorg sagt

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de_DE"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Das de_DE habe ich aus der Gnome UTF8 Anleitung. Hat bisher auch gut funktioniert. Ich probiere es jetzt aber mal nur mit "de".

----------

## mrsteven

Hast du denn für deinen X-Server das USE-Flag hal gesetzt oder nicht?

```
# emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5  USE="hal nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -tslib -ur98 -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Wenn ja, dann probier's mal hiermit:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

 <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">pc105</merge>

 <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

 <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

</match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## Tickeldi

Ich habe den USE flag "hal" gesetzt, aber jetzt scheint wieder alles in Ordnung, auch nach einem Neustart.

Und zwar habe ich einfach in der xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de_DE"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

in

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Verändert. Das war alles. Offensichtlich. Am besten fummel ich in HAL erst rum, wenn ich wirklich muss.

Also ich habe mir den entsprechenden Absatz in der UTF8 - Anleitung noch einmal angesehen, der mich bewogen hat "de_DE" anstelle von "de" zu setzen. Er bezog sich auf tote Tasten im amerikanischen Layout und ich habe ihn wohl zu oberflächlich gelesen um zu erkennen das bei mir ein simples "de" reicht. Teuflisch ist eben nur, das es so lange gut gegangen ist.

Danke für euren Aufwand und die Hilfe und Entschuldigt, das es letztendlich doch nur so ein einacher Fehler auf meiner Seite war.

----------

